# REEF Buildin Goin On!!!



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Stop by the RFRA building yesterday to see Clay about a gps I wanted and I wasbowled over with all the structures these guys were puttin together Got to meet some of the guys and had a great conversation with reelhappy about his group and the work they do. It was an eye opener for me and I will be getting moreenvolved with both groups. I now believe that these guys are sincere about what they're doin and I want to support thier efforts as much as possible. BY the way thanks Clay "Cousteau" for the gps and for makin my little girl feel at home with all the peoplethere. You guys got me on board lets roll !


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Kane!! Glad she enjoyed the marinated AJ! Look forward to seein ya up there buildin some weekend! And glad the GPS got a good home!


----------

